

Godaddy Auctions off your old domains now? - thisismyname

I had a domain that expired for one of my customers. They contact me to renew it and its up for auction on Godaddy's auction thing. Then, I go to renew the domain and they want to charge me $4.99 to sign up for the auction thing?<p>GODADDY SUCKS!
I'll be switching all of my 100+ domains to namecheap.com.
======
thisismyname
Now they get back to me and are going to Charge me $80 more for squatting on
the domain?

Here is the exact text from godaddy.

According to a whois lookup at the registry, the domain name [domainname]
expired on 8/10/2012 and was held in a short grace period to allow the
registrant to renew. Given that the domain was not renewed in a timely
fashion, the domain has now entered a 30 day 'Redemption Period'. During this
period the registered owner may renew the domain by paying a redemption fee.

The Redemption Period is the 42 day time line available to domain owners to
renew a domain after the expiration date. From Day 19 and on the domain
registrant can renew with a Redemption fee. When your domain is in Redemption
Status it has passed the expiration date, but has been reserved for an
extended time frame for the domain owner on behalf of the domain registrar. A
Redemption Fee is an $80.00 fee that must be paid to renew domains that have
been expired for 19 days or longer. The Redemption Fee is initially paid by
the Registrar to extend the registration and prevent the domain from being
backordered or going onto the market.

